# Best ways to get rid of Jeovah Witnesses...



## Maestro (Sep 11, 2010)

Greetings ladies and gentlemen.

I just received the unwanted visit of a Jeovah Witness about 30 minutes ago... The first one since my father got pissed off at one about 15 years ago. So, like most of us find those bastards kind of annoying, I had the idea of starting a thread to share our tricks on getting rid of them. May be one of them will work for good...

Here are a few I thought about or that others shared with me... Note that I'll be posting only the family-friendly ones.

1 - When they ask you the question : "Do you think it is important for peoples to read the bible nowadays ?", answer "No." Then when they asks you "Why ?" answer : "Well, if you need to base your life on principles that were written 2000 years ago, then you are even more retarded than you look like..." Then violently close and lock the door.

2 - When they ask you the question : "Do you think it is important for peoples to read the bible nowadays ?", take your most insane look and answer : "Oh, yeah... I always read the bible when I host my mass in the basement, dressed in a black robe and holding a cup of bat blood in front of the desk on which a young woman is laying naked..." Then have a quick look on his "Now, I'm screwed !" face before violently closing and locking the door.

3 - (That one was shared on the radio a few years back.) If they happen to come when you're just getting out of the shower, make sure there is no children with them (or in the immediate area) then open wide your bath robe and say out loud : "Long live Satan"... and watch them run away.

4 - Place a sign at the door that reads : "Jeovah Witnesses wil be shot on sight." Although if they come knocking at your door anyway, you're kinda screwed.

5 - When they ask you the question : "Do you think it is important for peoples to read the bible nowadays ?", answer "So you can read... Congratulations. I can shoot a bullet in a dice at 600 yards, can you run fast enough ?" Then violently close and lock the door.

Now, what are _your_ tricks ?


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 11, 2010)

6. Demonic possession worked for me 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIew0zc2o7A_


----------



## Njaco (Sep 11, 2010)

Two old ones that I used cme to mind.

1) One time I watched them approach and knew who they were I started yelling from inside the house insnely like I was having a fight, etc. The I violently opened the door with a frying pan in my hand and yelled "WHAT?". They stood there, handed me a "WatchTower" and left.

2) Another time I answered the door with a big smile on my face and the converstion went something like this:

JW: "Do you belive in God?"
Me: "Apple"
JW: "Do you think it is important for peoples to read the bible nowadays ?"
Me: "Apple"
_(still with a large smile on my face)_
JW:"Do you know about Jehovah?"
Me: "Apple?"
JW: "Is anybody else home?"
Me: "Apple"

after several more "apple" replies, they usually just leave the "Watchtower" and leave.


----------



## tail end charlie (Sep 11, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> 6. Demonic possession worked for me
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIew0zc2o7A_




I was visited by two mormon missionaries in Scotland, the idea of sending missionaries from America to N Scotland is a bit amusing the Scots introduced Christianity to England and later to Europe. They were nice people but so ill informed it was scary, anyway I never saw them again.

For jehovahs witnesses ask them "what were the last words of Jesus" if they dont answer Eloi Eloi Lama Sabacthani".........advise them to read the Bible a bit more thoroughly. Its worked for me three times.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2010)

Answering the door with a running chain saw does wonders for sales people, I'd imagine it would work well in this case.

I have to admit, I like the "Apple" response a lot


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 11, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Answering the door with a running chain saw does wonders for sales people, I'd imagine it would work well in this case


Are you allowed to accessorise?
Let's say, for example, a hockey mask a la Hannibal Lecter?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2010)

LMAO

NICE!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 11, 2010)

"I didn't see the accident, I don't know him, so let him find another witness".


----------



## A4K (Sep 11, 2010)

My dad has a good trick. When he sees them coming, he throws open the door, flings out his arms, and shouts in his best American TV preacher voice: "SAY YA-ES TO JESUS! MA BROTHERS, AH HAVE SEEEEEEEN THE LIGHT!" and other such sayings. He reckons the look on their faces is priceless, like 'Is this guy a nut or what???'...they soon leave. 

My own approach is different. I tell the truth. I tell them straight that I believe in God, but not in the church, so I won't be attending theirs. They don't like that either...


----------



## mikewint (Sep 11, 2010)

A few years ago I purchased a large doormat which read:
I Gave At The Office
I Love My Vaccum Cleaner
And I Have Found Jesus

Cuts door traffic by 90%


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2010)

Usually No Thanks, followed by What part of NO don't you understand when they attempt to respond then shut the door...do like the the Chain Saw though..


----------



## Maestro (Sep 12, 2010)

I do like the chain saw too... But the apple trick isn't bad neighter.


----------



## jamierd (Sep 12, 2010)

i came home on leave once to find the wife in the living room talking to 2 jehovahs after dumping my kit bag on the floor and getting myself a scotch i threw myself on the couch .1 of them asked me where i worked i said i work at the Defence Nuclear biological chemical warfare centre they bolted i have never seen anyone move so fast in my life i have no idea if they thought i was contaminated or maybe i brought my work home with me but they were gone so i was happy


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 12, 2010)

Heh. I just tell em I'm Southern Baptist. Works better than telling them I'm a convicted child rapist who's looking to rehabilitate by attacking someone older...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 12, 2010)

Being the rude prick I am, I just say "Not interested" and close the door on them....

And not just Jehovahs witness either, anyone peddling their wares, from kids selling magazines to guys selling meat outta their trunk...

I have used, however, Chris' first idea, which is to start screaming and yelling when u see em come up, then open the door before they knock and scream "What the fu*k do u want??!!"

It worked twice before for me...


----------



## javlin (Sep 12, 2010)

I could see that Dan


----------



## Njaco (Sep 12, 2010)

The look on their faces is priceless.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 12, 2010)

Puts the fear of God into them for sure, with some freaked out 6'6" giant standing over them, eyes and veins bulging out...


----------



## Erich (Sep 12, 2010)

"I'm sorry but the 144,000 have already been chosen and you are not one of them"

that takes them by storm then I just quietly close the door after I drop my pants and they see my shiny speedo then they really run

look out !

they come by every 3-4 years house to house with their clip-boards


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 12, 2010)

I just opened the door wide open when they came here one sunday morning, me wearing nothing at all.
The poor saps had brought one of their young people to train...
...they fled! 
And no, I don't look like a nightmare, I am rather nicely shaped, but _that _was more than they could deal with. 
When I finally woke up fully afterwards, I had one hell of a laughing fit.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 12, 2010)

I think I'm gonna become a Jehovah's Witness and minister in Denmark.


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 12, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> I just opened the door wide open when they came here one sunday morning, me wearing nothing at all.
> The poor saps had brought one of their young people to train...
> ...they fled!
> And no, I don't look like a nightmare, I am rather nicely shaped, but _that _was more than they could deal with.
> When I finally woke up fully afterwards, I had one hell of a laughing fit.


Umm... pics would, errr... be good


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 12, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I think I'm gonna become a Jehovah's Witness and minister in Denmark.



I guess that was a compliment - thanks!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 12, 2010)

One time we hid...

Another time we asked if the were interested in being Jehovah's Witnesses and they looked pretty confused.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 12, 2010)

I posted to something like this before but here I go again. My brother does this steel on steel competition where they dress up like knights in armour and have it out with metal swords. Anyway many of them have those hooded robes that you might find on a monk to cover their armour when not fighting. He told me that there was a day that he saw a few JW's coming up the street so he and a couple of his friend dressed up in these robes which were black and lit a few candles. When they arrived and knocked on the door, he opened the door with his two friends standing on either side of him holding candles and he in his robe holding a knife I think and said," Hey look, the sacrifice is here!" They hadn't been back since.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 12, 2010)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> I posted to something like this before but here I go again. My brother does this steel on steel competition where they dress up like knights in armour and have it out with metal swords. Anyway many of them have those hooded robes that you might find on a monk to cover their armour when not fighting. He told me that there was a day that he saw a few JW's coming up the street so he and a couple of his friend dressed up in these robes which were black and lit a few candles. When they arrived and knocked on the door, he opened the door with his two friends standing on either side of him holding candles and he in his robe holding a knife I think and said," Hey look, the sacrifice is here!" They hadn't been back since.



    

Just plain _beautiful_!


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 12, 2010)

ask them to come in and pray with you...they will leave in a hurry. JWs dont believe in prayer.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 12, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> I just opened the door wide open when they came here one sunday morning, me wearing nothing at all.
> The poor saps had brought one of their young people to train...
> ...they fled!
> And no, I don't look like a nightmare, I am rather nicely shaped, but _that _was more than they could deal with.
> When I finally woke up fully afterwards, I had one hell of a laughing fit.



 

Ok, I've located a sect on the Island of Bornholm and if we all leave now........


----------



## Njaco (Sep 12, 2010)

my bags are packed!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 12, 2010)

I've already left.


----------



## A4K (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm quicker'n you though mate, Hungary is closer to Denmark...


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 13, 2010)

Damn fellers! If your all that hard up I can recommend a few websites, free ones too!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 13, 2010)

I guess I'm just a conventional and polite old fellow.

I just thank them for their attention, state that I'm quite happy with my own beliefs and have no interest in what they have to offer. Wish them a good day and close the door.

BTW. Haven’t seen any Jehovah, Seventh Day Adventist or for that fact any other bible punchers on my doorstep for many a moon.


----------



## Bernhart (Sep 13, 2010)

friend of ours has a son who is mentally challenged, functions well enough to be home by himself, he phones mom at work couple of times just to let her know he's okay. one day phones her all excited, says"Mom i caught a troll, I caught a troll!!!

She says yes that's nice dear, thinking he caught a toad or something. He calls a couple more times saying same thing, mom i caught a troll!! She says well when I get home you can show me.

She gets home for supper, son is all excitted wants to show Mom the troll. takes her to his bed room where he has furniture piled against his closet door. mom hears a knocking from the closet, and a voice saying "please help let me out!!" 

apparently a little person, also a Jehovahs witness had come to the door and the young fella convinced there was a troll at the door "captured the troll" everything was explained to the police and I believe the Jehovahs witnesses have never been back.


----------



## A4K (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow... Wonder if they lose the posties and milkmen often round his area..??

Like your approach Vic. If they don't respect your opinion and let you be, they can't expect you to listen to theirs...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 13, 2010)

Hear that one before Bernhard, couple years ago as a matter of fact... Went around the e-mail chain...

Sure it was a "friends"???


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 13, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> I just opened the door wide open when they came here one sunday morning, me wearing nothing at all.
> The poor saps had brought one of their young people to train...
> ...they fled!
> And no, I don't look like a nightmare, I am rather nicely shaped, but _that _was more than they could deal with.
> When I finally woke up fully afterwards, I had one hell of a laughing fit.




to hell with being a JW! I am showing up with pizza and her favorite beverage!


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 13, 2010)

Invite them in and play this song. Works every time.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcbLoRPI0Q0_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 13, 2010)

LMAO, NICE!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 13, 2010)

Of course, answering the door wearing a wife-beater, pink Bermuda shorts, an inflatable duck, and a combat boot on your head while obsessively racking the chamber on your .45 works too. Also helps if you're gifted with bloodshot eyes. Make sure to mention that "'they' are out there watching you...hey....you're not one of 'them', are you?" Be sure to mention something about "zips in the wire", and "CIA Infiltrator Squirrels". 

This also works great on Halloween. "No, honey, I really don't have any idea why nobody wanted to take all this delicious candy from our house....hmmm...shame for it to go to waste..."


----------



## Torch (Sep 14, 2010)

Meh, one of my co-workers is a full blown JW door knocker. One of the nicest guys I know. We get into discussions about the what ifs of religion and he does not shove it down my throat. I believe a sorry not interested works when they come to the door and most of them are a hell of alot less rude than the local pizza delivery lackys.....


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 14, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> I guess I'm just a conventional and polite old fellow. -cut



Right. I must admit that, instead, I much prefer to be _myself_.


----------



## Maestro (Sep 15, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> I just opened the door wide open when they came here one sunday morning, me wearing nothing at all.
> The poor saps had brought one of their young people to train...
> ...they fled!
> And no, I don't look like a nightmare, I am rather nicely shaped, but _that _was more than they could deal with.
> When I finally woke up fully afterwards, I had one hell of a laughing fit.



Perhaps they were gay or something... ?


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 15, 2010)

Here's another thought. Answer the door in your birthday suit, and hysterically ask them if they are from the mother ship.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 15, 2010)

Thought that was Maria's gig!


----------



## Maestro (Sep 16, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Thought that was Maria's gig!


----------



## Trebor (Sep 16, 2010)

I always wanted to go "ey maw! go own and get mah boom steek! we's gowna eat gewd tonaht!


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 16, 2010)

Or....

Put on the Dueling Banjos theme and say, "I want you to squeal like a pig!"


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 16, 2010)

diddyriddick said:


> Or....
> 
> Put on the Dueling Banjos theme and say, "I want you to squeal like a pig!"



"Yew shoor got uh purdy mouth there, boy...."


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 16, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> "Yew shoor got uh purdy mouth there, boy...."






....and I've never looked at Ned Beatty the same.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm sure its only a coincidence that the thread below this one is the 'Guns we Own !!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2010)

Geedee said:


> I'm sure its only a coincidence that the thread below this one is the 'Guns we Own !!!!



Maybe...and maybe not...


----------



## tail end charlie (Sep 18, 2010)

jeeeez is there any known method of getting rid of a pope.....I am sick of hearing about the guy. Cant he just stay in the vatican.


----------



## Maestro (Sep 19, 2010)

tail end charlie said:


> jeeeez is there any known method of getting rid of a pope.....I am sick of hearing about the guy. Cant he just stay in the vatican.



Turn off the TV when he shows up. Problem solved !


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 21, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Thought that was Maria's gig!



I WAS all dressed up...

































































...in _invisible _clothes!


----------



## tail end charlie (Sep 21, 2010)

Maestro said:


> Turn off the TV when he shows up. Problem solved !



It was pope on the radio all day too, apparently he is going to make guy a saint cos he performed a miracle..........is this 2010?


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 21, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> I WAS all dressed up...
> 
> ...in _invisible _clothes!




Oh come on Maria! Where are the photos? Inquiring minds want to know!!! I fear for Terry's health if he reads your last post!


----------



## Maestro (Sep 21, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> I WAS all dressed up...
> ...in _invisible _clothes!



This post is worthless without pictures !


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 21, 2010)

buffnut453 said:


> Oh come on Maria! Where are the photos? Inquiring minds want to know!!! I fear for Terry's health if he reads your last post!


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh dear, Maria...now you've started something. All over the web, male frequenters of this forum are now conjuring up exactly what you might look in the Emperor's New Clothes...I predict a maelstrom of male fantasies!


----------



## KMeyrick (Sep 26, 2010)

Here's my solution. It has worked for over 15 years.

(BTW,I am an Athiest Unitarian)

We have a sign I made in our window "We Solicit Back". If they ring the bell, they're already 1 crayon short of a full box by not getting the sign.

When we open the door, we say very nicely. Thank you so much for coming over so we can share our religion with you. Here is some info for you to read. (And yes, I have literature about being an atheist and about being a Unitarian). 

Usually they same something like we don't want yours, here's ours. To which I reply. Excuse me, but you came to my house. If you would like to have a serious discusison about religion, I'm all for it. To insist I take your literature without you taking mine is very rude, and any religion who teaches it's flock to be rude isn't worth my time. No wonder society is the way it is, if people can't even learn good manners at church. So, are you here for a converation about my religion, since this is my house or are you here to continue to be rude? 

If you're here for a conversation come on in for a glass of wine and we'll talk.

Haven't seen an LDS or JW in about 10 years.

Works well for people selling things too. If they ring the bell to sel lme magazines, newspapers, oil change punch cards, etc. I hand them book orders (like the kids bring home from school) and ask if they'll buy books for my classroom. I tell them I only take cash and I'll give them a receipt so they can take the deduction on their taxes.

The look on their faces is priceless. I always have to point out the sign, and explain it and mention that they came to my house without being invited.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 26, 2010)

LOL I love it, Meyrick!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2010)

Great! 

Thankfully there aren't so many of them over here so don't have to deal with all of this sh*t...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 27, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 28, 2010)

tail end charlie said:


> It was pope on the radio all day too, apparently he is going to make guy a saint cos he performed a miracle..........is this 2010?



Well, one step coser to being Sainted (does that mean they have to be 'anoited' with 'white oil' by a member of the clergy -joking in bad taste), he, John Something-or-other is now Blessed John What-his-face/Where's-his-corpse-gone.

I live in Birimingham, I didn't go, but I listened to it on the radio; that old tech. Since I'm not really believing of any religious dogma or prozelatising books, but I like idea of good morals and being a respectful individual, so I listened sonce I never was a church goer.

Back on topic....

You could always politely threaten them via an ASBO, for infringment of Privacy, since they're Watchers, there practically S&M Voyeurs; Let there children die of treatable injuries/diseases etc just Watch life go by.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 8, 2010)

What do you get, if you cross a Jehovas Witness with a Hells Angel ?

Someone who knocks on your door on a Sunday morning and tells YOU to 'F**k off !'


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 8, 2010)

buffnut453 said:


> Oh dear, Maria...now you've started something. All over the web, male frequenters of this forum are now conjuring up exactly what you might look in the Emperor's New Clothes...I predict a maelstrom of male fantasies!



Beware lads - it is a _pale _sight!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 9, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Beware lads - it is a _pale _sight!



Pale as ivory, how delicate....................


----------



## Maestro (Oct 9, 2010)

Geedee said:


> What do you get, if you cross a Jehovas Witness with a Hells Angel ?
> 
> Someone who knocks on your door on a Sunday morning and tells YOU to 'F**k off !'





I was waiting for something more like : "That's a nice house... Better join us before God decides to burn it down..."


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## razor1uk (Oct 11, 2010)

I suppose the Hells Witness/Jahova Angels would be extemely conflicted after a fight, although I think the lawless ones wouldn't be into taking drugs so much - since its a form of medication and so, against 'God's Choice'. 
...Security Angel... "We provide tight, secure and pro-active security for events, and if someone does start up, we will handle it 'discretely'. If that doesn't do it, with 'His' approval, we'll 'finish' it."


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 21, 2016)

A friend has a big sign on the gate WARNING Geriatric nudity may offend.
I just have two large dogs


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 21, 2016)

Just had them show up Saturday. Had a child doing their annoying "work" for them.


Geo


----------



## pbehn (Mar 21, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Just had them show up Saturday. Had a child doing their annoying "work" for them.
> 
> 
> Geo



I once had two mormon "missionaries" knock on my door on a boring Saturday in northern Scotland. As an ex church schoolboy who has sung in the choir in Durham Cathedral a matter of feet from the graves of Cuthbert and Bede I really appreciated their attempts to introduce Christianity to a poor heathen. After a three hour discussion they were looking for a way out themselves.


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 21, 2016)

Usually the few that I've actually taken the time to engage with have been looking for a way out by the end of it. Its amazing what happens when you expose some of religions dirty little secrets/idiosyncrasies that they'd rather ignore...


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 22, 2016)

I was raised old-school Lutheran, spent years as an Acolyte and have a good knowledge of the Old/New testament.

So when they darken my doorway, it's like "let the games begin!"


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2016)

Pretty Simple....I don't answer the F*cking door....


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Mar 28, 2016)

gumbyk said:


> Usually the few that I've actually taken the time to engage with have been looking for a way out by the end of it. Its amazing what happens when you expose some of religions dirty little secrets/idiosyncrasies that they'd rather ignore...



You might like to think so but realistically you are dealing with a couple of teenagers who, after awhile, realize you are a lost cause and will serve their time better looking for more fertile ground. No offense intended.

To the moderators, this subject has the potential of turning very nasty. Along the lines of speaking on politics. Perhaps it might be best if this subject were closed.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 28, 2016)

Best way is just telling you're not interested. I know, not as nice a story as some have here, but works for me every time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 30, 2016)

Tell them you're Jewish... they run a mile!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 30, 2016)

nuuumannn said:


> Tell them you're Jewish... they run a mile!


My Mom used to do that (she wasn't, of course, she was raised a Baptist)


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 30, 2016)

Marcel said:


> Best way is just telling you're not interested. I know, not as nice a story as some have here, but works for me every time.


It works once, but they keep coming back. If they insist on returning after I've made it clear I'm not interested, then I'm going to have a bit of fun at their expense.

I've also asked for their address, so that I can knock on their door and sell them something they're not interested in, at a time that is inconvenient. They didn't like that either.

P.S. it's not just JW...


----------



## Chief2387 (Apr 5, 2016)

My brother in law was black listed by the Jehovah's witnesses in our area. 
He invites them in and converts them to Christianity. I'm not joking.

He's in the process for Ordination in the United Methodist Church.


----------



## VBF-13 (Apr 5, 2016)

Print one of these on a business card, put your picture in it, sign it, and put it in your wallet. When they knock, open the door, show it to them, tell them you've been meaning to talk to one of them, and invite them in...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 5, 2016)

Haven't seen any since I told them that war is a necessity and reducing all members of the enemy to ash is justified by their freedom to annoy me with their presence.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 7, 2016)

Just saw perhaps *the best* anti Jehovah's Witness sign (or anyone else, for that matter)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2016)

Now that I like...


----------



## Clave (Apr 16, 2016)

Invite them in, sit them down, then stare intently while saying: "You are becoming sleepy, verrry sleepy..."


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 16, 2016)

Dave - a medal well desreved.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2016)

I wonder if that sign would work on those who deliver junk mail ?
I get half an acre of tropical rain forest produce through my door every effin week !!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 16, 2016)

tomo pauk said:


> Dave - a medal well desreved.


Thanks Tomo!

Sadly, I can't claim it as my own creation, but it is the best I have seen so far! 

This may also be an option if the solicitors are persistent...


----------



## Clave (Apr 17, 2016)

Get off my lawn indeed!


----------



## bobbysocks (May 1, 2016)

I cant do too much to get rid of them....my daughter married one.


----------



## at6 (May 2, 2016)

bobbysocks said:


> I cant do too much to get rid of them....my daughter married one.


My condolences. My Mother-n-law and my Sister-n-law are JWs.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2016)

Looks like a good cat deterrent too....


----------



## Elmas (May 2, 2016)

Last time JWs, two guys coming directly from Utah or somewhere near, knocked at my door was perhaps forty years ago.

They rang the bell and _“Please, do come in, have a seat… do you want a coffee?”_ said I.

Astonishment from their part.

They started their sermon, learnt by heart of course, … in italian.

_“Please speak English”_, said I.

The problem was that they apparently learnt the sermon just in Italian and were embarrassed to go on in English with an Italian…. after a quarter of an hour they quit.

What a pity, for me in those days it was an unexpensive method to practice my English…

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

